# Kernow Enthusiasts of Exotic Pets



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi all

Just thought I'd let people know about this group. We have been going for 2 years in July and have been growing steadily.
We have monthly meetings where we normally have a talk by either a member or guest speaker. We have a fun quiz and monthly raffle (prizes kindly donated by me).
We are also looking at arranging visits and trips to animal establishments and shows.
Please feel free to join even if you don't live in Cornwall. We can be found here on Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/groups/190064961045674/


----------

